# Trying to id this movie with Madame Butterfly soundtrack?



## ChrisEl

Hi, I saw this movie in the 1970's when I was about 12. It's black and white (1950's or 60's I guess) and the plot is a young man is preparing a meal at home for his date. His friend helps him but he ends up going off with the girl, much to the young man's dismay. Throughout the movie the young man is playing Madame Butterfly on his record player. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JCarmel

No, I'm afraid not...but if you like, you can come round to my place whilst you're waiting for the answer... and help me chose which of four different interpretations of Madama Butterfly I'm going to lend my friend...who knows-not-a-note of the opera but is meant to be coming with me to see 'Opera Australia's filmed presentation of it, at the cinema in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Ralfy

IMDB has an advanced search option for soundtracks. For example,

http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=title&field=soundtracks&q=madame+butterfly


----------

